

Windows Live Messenger Will Be “Upgraded” To Skype Starting On April 8 - unstoppableted
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/15/windows-live-messenger-will-be-upgraded-to-skype-starting-on-april-8/

======
jbrooksuk
Skype doesn't even integrate well with WLM, it has better support for Facebook
Chat!

